# Como conectar correctamente



## alruedas (Oct 28, 2007)

buenas ya he conseguido un equipillo decente,os agraceceria que me ayudaseis a conectarlo todo correctamente sacando el maximo rendimiento.os comento:

radio:alpine 9883r.
altavoces traseros:jbl 595 limited 50 aniversario-150 rms-300 de pico 3 vias.
subwoofer:infinity 12" 1250w-300 rms
etapa:jbl 75.4-104 rms por canal-284 rms 2 canales.

espero que me podais ayudar gracias.saludos.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

aca tenes la conexión de la potencia pero no se como va conectado el estereo. tendrías q poner una foto de la parte trasera y te paso todo junto conectado.
saludos


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

aca esta en donde se conectan las entradas de audio.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola.

La foto es de las entradas, se necesita las de la salidas,(out)
¿Tienes el manual?

chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

hola: las out no se necesitan a excepción si vas a usar otra potencia.
saludos


----------



## alruedas (Nov 8, 2007)

muchas gracias por resconderme.pero mi pregunta de como conectarlo todo no iba del todo por ahi.yo queria saber como conectar los altavoces para conseguir el mejor sonido,no se si me he explicado.gracias.saludos


----------



## adrianksa (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola, mira supongo que ya sabes conectar el estero, etapa, y sub, y tambien me imagino que vas a conectar 2 canales a las bocinas y otros dos en para el sub. bueno despues de ya estar conectado todo, bajas la potencia de salida de el amplificador y le subes a todo al estereo, despues le vas subiendo poco a poco a amplificador hasta llegar a la maxima potencia de el que soporte la bocina sin distorcionar y ya, para que cuando le subas a l estereo al maximo no distorcionene lo mismo con el sub, si quieres que se oiga fuerte fuera de el carro no te sabria decir mas que pruebes con distintas frecuencias, pero lo correcto es frecuenciar las bocinas(medios) a la frecuencia mas baja que pueda soportar pero sin distorcionarse, y el sub a la misma frecuencia solo que a la inversa, por ejemplo, medios de 20khz a 35hz y el bajo vas de 35 hz ahta la frecuencia mas baja, si no me di a entender dimo y te lo explico mejor
saludos


----------

